# Draka



## moustafaraslan (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't find any information on draka could someone explain it and maybe post up some videos


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Furtry (Oct 10, 2008)

The word translates to "a fight"... Thus youtube can provide you all that you seek.


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 13, 2008)

It's hard to find much info in the US on Draka.  It's a russian style of kickboxing pretty similar to San shou.  If you're not familiar with San Shou, think Muay thai style rules (clilnch work, knees, lowkicks, etc) but including takedowns and throws.  

IT used to be run through teh IKF (international kickboxing federation), but I think San Shou has pretty much replaced it.  The rules were pretty much the same.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 18, 2008)

Is Draka still around to any degree?  I though it had pretty much went out of fashion so to speak.
David


----------

